

Gun blogs, videos, web forums threatened by new Obama regulation - adventured
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/nra-gun-blogs-videos-web-forums-threatened-by-new-obama-regulation/article/2565762

======
duncan_bayne
Watch the chirping of crickets on HN and elsewhere, and imagine the furore if
the restraint on freedom of speech was targeted at, say, cryptography rather
than firearms.

